# Defective Blu Ray: 300 - Rise of an Empire



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Following tonyvb's thread about drop-outs during The Mockingjay (Part 1) reminded me of a problem I recently had with 300: Rise of an Empire. 

The menu buttons "Play," "Setup," "Features," etc. were visible through the whole movie. Some, but not all, of the menu graphics were also superimposed on the screen. The buttons weren't functional; they just blocked the picture so you could only see a 1/3 wide band of it.

*Anybody have a blu ray do this before, or have an idea of what might cause it?* My player's firmware is updated, and it plays other disks just fine. Sorry, the store exchanged the disc for me so so I can't run any experiments with it. I didn't have another player to try it with.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Does the new one do it? I know on BD's if you push the up button, or top menu button it will bring those options up. Even when the film is playing.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check that in the next night or two (so many buttons, so little time)


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds like a defective disc or your player glitched during playback. Especially if it was fixed after exchanging


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Oh fiddlesticks, the new disc does the same thing. :foottap:
Pressed all the buttons on the remote and even waved my secret decoder ring over it. No luck. :blink:


But the player "remembered" the point at which the original disc was stopped and ejected. So I think I can now try a few other things:
Soft Reset = rapidly press the STOP button twice to reset the disc to the beginning, or
Hard Reset = restore the player's factory defaults
Player Swap = See if the disc plays normally on the bedroom system 

*Has anyone ever heard of a batch of bad discs being released/recalled?*
Comments and/or suggestions welcome.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lou, Lou, Lou....
You need your decoder ring calibrated! And cryo'd, and burned in, and phase adjusted. I'm sure there's more. Let me think...
J/k, I would surely try any other player available to me. Very unusual.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

try updating your players firmware... what player do you have?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh yeah. Soak your decoder ring in snake oil for 24 hrs.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Lou, Lou, Lou....
> You need your decoder ring calibrated! And cryo'd, and burned in, and phase adjusted. I'm sure there's more. Let me think...
> J/k, I would surely try any other player available to me. Very unusual.


Truly :rofl: to the point it made my day :thankyou:



Mike Edwards said:


> try updating your players firmware... what player do you have?


It's an Oppo BDP-95. I thought I updated correctly, but I'll check the firmware version again.

More buttons, more time, and... one ring to rule them all :flex:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lou, I'm so glad to add a smile to your face. Any luck with the other player? Btw, I have some extra snake oil to season your ring with. I hate to see it go to waste.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Disc played fine on other player... Should have tried that in the first place. Anyway, dug deeper into the Oppo's menus. Remember I mentioning wiping the player's memory of the disc? 

SETUP > DEVICE SETUP > PERSISTENT STORAGE > ERASE BD-VIDEO DATA > OK

And presto chango - one working blu Ray title "300: Rise of an Empire" !!!
CAVEAT: This solution may not be for everyone because it erased all data for any BD ever played on it.

Thanks again for everyone's input!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Strange fix. Wouldn't have guessed that. 
Just admit it. It was the ring. Lol


----------

